# Handy Gadget



## Woodmagnet (1 Apr 2007)

I made this out of two spatulas bought for 48p from asda. It's great for keeping your fingers clean when applying finish to small Intarsia/Segmentation pieces. The jaws are bevelled to hold below the top of the piece you are holding. :wink:


----------



## jimp11 (7 Apr 2007)

Hay thats cool.

jim


----------



## Woodmagnet (7 Apr 2007)

Thanks Jim,it was "cheap" too. LOL. :wink:


----------



## Brucio (5 May 2007)

That's a really good idea. Are they better than using pliers?


----------



## Newbie_Neil (5 May 2007)

Hi Brucio

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Gill (5 May 2007)

I haven't adapted the spatulas to make grips yet, but there's one thing I can tell you - those spatulas curl up on themselves if you stick them in a hot cooking pot!

Gill


----------

